
[Fukushima] Safety exec refutes govt, TEPCO story - brudgers
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/national/T110522002796.htm
======
andrewcooke
i don't quite understand the implications here. when i was trying to
understand the physics involved at the time, i thought there was some
uncertainty about this - it's quite a complex problem to work out exactly what
the effects will be (you need to consider issues like whether steam will form,
for example - that was important at chernobyl). so it wouldn't surprise me if
someone said that there were risks involved...

